# Netatalk 2.2.2 unsupported version Lion. (SOLVED)

## woZa

Hi all

Been running netatalk 2.2.1-r3 just fine with OS X Lion 10.7.4. Just upgraded to 2.2.3 and I am getting the following error when trying to connect via finder

```
The version of the server you are trying to connect to is not supported. Please contact your system administrator to resolve the problem.
```

Any ideas why?

Running x86_64...

Thanks in advance

A

----------

## woZa

No-one else with this issue then?

----------

## khayyam

woZa ...

I have quite some experience administrating netatalk, but the last release I was working with was probably 2.1.x. That said, this sounds like DHX2 isn't enabled, or DHX is tryed first and fails. Apple disabled the use of DHX (version 1) sometime during the Lion release, and will refuse to connect using DHX authentication. Why this happened on the upgrade from 2.2.1 to 2.2.3 I can only speculate, but as > 2.2.1-r3 is ~arch you can't expect it to be without some edges.

So, is the 'uams_dhx_2_passwd.so' set in '-uamlist' (afpd.conf)? The default is 'uams_dhx.so,uams_dhx2.so' so if you remove 'uams_dhx.so' is should only use DHX2.

I think that'll probably fix it ... otherwise you'll need to post more details.

HTH & best ...

khay

----------

## woZa

That was it. I had uams_dhx.so listed before uams_dhx2.so. Deleted uams_dhx.so and now connecting just fine.

Many thanks for the pointer!

A

----------

## khayyam

woZa ... 

ahhh, good ... you should now mark this thread as '[SOLVED]'.

This should probably be reported as a bug, because having 'uams_dhx.so' first in the list obviously fails for more recent OSX releases which nolonger support DHX. It looks like Bug 351863 from 2011-01-16 is probably a case of this, and is still marked CONFIRMED. I'll make a comment in that bug and suggest a resolution.

oh, and your welcome ...

best ... khay

----------

